# '13 GLI LED Tail light coding



## R32chOpO6 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey guys, I had a question about the coding for my GLI. 

Just installed the LED Taillights. They weren't functioning correctly so I read that I needed to byte 18 to 53. I did that successfully, but now the LED DRL on my headlights no longer work. I also tried changing byte 18 to 50 and nothing changed except for the fact that under one setting, the car said the DRL's were out and under the other, i guess it doesn't check for the DRL's and didn't give the code. 

Does anyone know the code to use of this? Also, have you (ross-tech) been able to determine what the coding for byte 18 on the GLI w/ navi and bi-xenon's so that I can atleast put my car back to the way it was? Thank you in advanced!!!!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Got an Auto-Scan so people can see exactly what BCM is installed in your car? 

-Uwe-


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

R32chOpO6 said:


> Hey guys, I had a question about the coding for my GLI.
> 
> Just installed the LED Taillights. They weren't functioning correctly so I read that I needed to byte 18 to 53. I did that successfully, but now the LED DRL on my headlights no longer work. I also tried changing byte 18 to 50 and nothing changed except for the fact that under one setting, the car said the DRL's were out and under the other, i guess it doesn't check for the DRL's and didn't give the code.
> 
> Does anyone know the code to use of this? Also, have you (ross-tech) been able to determine what the coding for byte 18 on the GLI w/ navi and bi-xenon's so that I can atleast put my car back to the way it was? Thank you in advanced!!!!:thumbup::beer:


 If you used a Ross- Tech VAG-COM Cable hooked up to your Computer, you should have a De-Bug Folder. 
Your Before, and After coding strings will be stored in the De-Bug Folder.


----------



## R32chOpO6 (Jan 31, 2005)

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64) 
Data version: 20121222 

Tuesday,19,March,2013,21:35:41:55725 

Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 4F 52 55 
56 62 72 

VIN: 3VW5A7AJ5DM390497 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb 
Part No SW: 06J 906 027 FJ HW: 06J 907 309 B 
Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 07 4352 
Revision: PAH04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010818070160 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 78F45E550B0AE6D819C 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: A14B600C492B00FA850F06ED92200041B71800 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 7DFA4F41E428C3F04AA 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0184637223 
Coding: 030C0C 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013 
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod 
VCID: 346CAA659FE2C2B8F54 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 3AA 907 044 AN HW: 3AA 907 044 AN 
Component: Climatronic H03 0303 
Revision: 00001K02 
Coding: 0010001002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00122 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 7CFC4245F732CAF87D4 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 N HW: 5K0 937 086 N 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 1068 
Revision: BJ021001 
Coding: 6F200A3E982F06C400880081000089CC0764530844808DB2E4842000A040 
Shop #: WSC 00066 123 12345 
VCID: 3F86F549AEA411E0186 

4 Faults Found: 
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 129 
Mileage: 2257 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.31 
Time: 21:27:28 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.35 V 
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 

02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 129 
Mileage: 2257 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.31 
Time: 21:27:28 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.35 V 
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 

02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 169 
Mileage: 2257 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.31 
Time: 21:27:28 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.35 V 
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 169 
Mileage: 2257 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2004.14.31 
Time: 21:27:28 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.35 V 
ON 
ON 
ON 
OFF 
 OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E 
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0808 
Serial number: 003GTM08FL4W 
Coding: 00003937 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01023 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 346CAA659FE2C2B8F54 

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 B HW: 5C6 959 339 B 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0046 
Serial number: 6940000Y120000KRHM0D 
Coding: 303041 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME3C7A4474ZZZ1 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME05532572ZZZN 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME074B531EZZZY 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME3175531EZZZT 

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME67550D1EZZZ2 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A 
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME7E4B091EZZZC 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AR HW: 5K0 953 569 E 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010041 Serial number: 20120816300673 
Coding: 000A140000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00199 
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004 
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod 
VCID: 7DFA4F41EC28C3F04AA 

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 C HW: 5K0 959 542 C Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H31 0033 
Coding: 820000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5C6 920 972 B HW: 5C6 920 972 B 
Component: KOMBI H07 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 271E01 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00122 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2D5ABF017CC89370BAA 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 T HW: 7N0 907 530 K 
Component: J533 Gateway H40 1632 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 03101203291100 
Coding: 351002 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 4182F3B1D85067106E2 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0705 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000007 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00122 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD0F41D0DA6C4481F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 B HW: 5K0 905 861 B 
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 12000181558003 
Coding: 4100000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001 
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2F66A50976C4E160886 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H18 0530 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7663135924 
Coding: 020100 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2A50B41D452684485F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 D HW: 1K0 035 274 D 
Component: RNS315-NAR H53 0319 
Serial number: VWZAZ2M4272690 
Coding: 04090041010006000000100A 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS 001705 
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod 
VCID: 254A47212438AB3072A 

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B 
Component: NAR_V3_(0037) 0037 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0515 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0005442076 
Coding: 0004B5 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod 
VCID: DBBEA1D9D2FCADC094E 

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 D Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB 
Component: J388__TSG-HL 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000007179432 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108 
VCID: 37769D69469429A0D06 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 3T0-035-456.clb 
Part No SW: 5C6 035 456 HW: 5C6 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp10K H07 0468 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA083A0084653 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3 S01001 
ROD: EV_AudioVerst10KanalSTT3_VW36.rod 
VCID: E5CA8721E4B8EB3032A 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 7N0 907 530 K 
Component: EZE_2 H40 1632 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 03101203291100 
Coding: 01030100 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: EFE6E5093E442160486 

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H10 0007 
Coding: 180000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb 
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0515 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0005456911 
Coding: 0004B4 
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001 
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X_VW36.rod 
VCID: DCBCA2C5D7F2AAF89D4 

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C0 959 704 B HW: 3C0 959 794 C Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB 
Component: J389__TSG-HR 008 1508 
Serial number: 00000007105345 
Coding: 000490 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range (J745) Labels: 5M0-907-357-V3.clb 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F HW: 7L6 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0111 
Revision: -------- Serial number: -------------- 
Coding: 081200010B000200 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016 
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt.rod 
VCID: 37769D698E9429A0D06 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right 
Cannot be reached 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Here is the auto-scan. The car is a 2013 GLI Autobahn with sunroof, navi, and LED DRL's.


----------



## rovafe56 (Sep 27, 2012)

*update??*

Any kind of update about this?, I got the same problem GLI BiXenon Headlights + LED tailights, coded byte 18 to 53 and the check front DRL on... i also tried with another codes but without succes


----------



## Rogeriorc (Oct 26, 2012)

For the DRL's working again, put in the byte 18, the code 14, but the taillights on LED will not work correctly.
I'm also with this problem and still can not solve


----------



## rovafe56 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you Rogerioc :thumbup::thumbup: 
Changed byte 18 to bit 14, now, as you mention, LED tail lights are not working as they are supposed to, 
and also before I changed anything in byte 18, I was able to let my lights switch in the ON position (parking lights or even all lights ON with xenons) and when locking my car via keyfob the lights turned off automatically, now when the switch is in ON position and I lock the car they stay ON and have to manually turn them OFF... It's not like is hard to turn the switch but is one thing I notice.

Thanks for helping and lets wait for someone to find the correct Bit  
I will try some other codes, hope to find something that might help. 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried fitting the LED Tail lights on a Halogen type Headlights/Tail Lights Jetta Mk6 and tried the USA coding 50 and 53 on Byte 18. The lights works okay without any trouble code but the Fog lights does not work on our RHD vehicle. Had to code it to 8C as the Rest of World recommendations by VCDS. It worked okay without any issues for our RHD cars with front and rear fog lights. 

I have yet to find a solution. Rosstech Dana have given me a bunch of codes together with some other recommendations from other fellow VW enthusiast 

_Bro 80LMK recommended this :_

" 14, 2B?
and any coding from Audi & VW with leds in list coding:
http://narod.ru/disk/51423884001.727...20HEX.doc.html "


----------



## Rogeriorc (Oct 26, 2012)

I've tried several codes, including 50, 53, 14, 2B, and many others, but as our cars have the bixenon headlights with LED all OEM, LED taillights do not work properly.

This retrofit works perfectly with the codes 55 or 53, in car with headlights halogens

I have found here in the Vortex even a list of all the codes, which are 256 in total, but this hard to find one that works properly in my car.


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

I turned my Byte 18 spreadsheet into HTML so anyone can view it. You can download the file here --> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?c6bu2dnk85wh97t

(I would have uploaded it here, but the forum software doesn't interpret HTML too well and the 

BBcode directive isn't enabled here)


----------



## Rogeriorc (Oct 26, 2012)

great ... tomorrow I will start trying more some codes.

Thanks


----------



## GLIMkVI (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone figured out how to code Byte 18 after installing the LED tail lights? I have a 2013 GLI Autobahn with Nav, and have not been able to find the correct code. Dana at Ross Tech suggested that I try the following: 53, 8C, 8D, 9E, 9F, A4 and A5. 

If nothing else, I would like to know what the coding for the stock tail lights is, so I can put the car back the way it was before the LED tails. Thanks.


----------



## Rogeriorc (Oct 26, 2012)

Not yet we found the correct code for taillight led's.

To return all stock, put the code 14, in byte 18.


Send from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GLIMkVI (Jan 16, 2013)

Rogeriorc said:


> Not yet we found the correct code for taillight led's.
> 
> To return all stock, put the code 14, in byte 18.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I am using code 14 now. However, my front parking lights are not working with that code. There must be a different stock code for the North American version since we have amber front parking lights on our bi-xenon headlights.


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a Jetta 6 with Halogen Head and Tail Lights c/w Euro version fog light on the right and double reverse lights. 

Followed the codes recommendations from Dana and the Hex code recommended here. Some worked but there were other misfunctions. 

Finally used code 22 to get the rear lights working somewhat properly but then the front DRL halogen bulb could not work. Reverted back to original setting recommended by VCDS for Jetta6 ROW.....as 8C. Everything worked back as original. 

Hoping for a correct code to use where the Halogen front lights work as original and the LED lights working as well. 

These are my records for my Jetta6 using the recommendations earlier using only Halogen Headlights with LED Rear Lights : 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 086 M HW: 5K0 937 086 M 
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 M 021 0068 
Software Coding: 40000A3A982D00C040880080340081640370*XX*8855A089F05C800800A040 

Btye 18 : Coded as follow on Jetta 6 with halogen front and rear but fitted with LED rear Hybrid Tail Lights 

9E or 9F 
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 010 - Open or Short to Plus 
02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 010 - Open or Short to Plus 

15 
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 010 - Open or Short to Plus 
00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 010 - Open or Short to Plus 


04 
Reverse Light Left Side Permanently On, DRL Not working 

22 , 23 
Reverse Light Right Side Only when Reverse Applied. 

32,33 
Fog Light Permanently ON....only slightly dimmed 

43 
City Light Only Glowing : Not functioning. DRL Halogen on 

64 
Rear Light 

1F 
Rear Fog Permanent On 
5 Faults Found: 
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 


20 
City Light Glowing 
Rear Fog Permanently On 

21 
Reverse Permanently On 
Rear Fog On 
No DRL 
City Light Glow 


8C 
Back to original settings.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

GLIMkVI said:


> Has anyone figured out how to code Byte 18 after installing the LED tail lights? I have a 2013 GLI Autobahn with Nav, and have not been able to find the correct code. Dana at Ross Tech suggested that I try the following: 53, 8C, 8D, 9E, 9F, A4 and A5.
> 
> If nothing else, I would like to know what the coding for the stock tail lights is, so I can put the car back the way it was before the LED tails. Thanks.


 If you used a Ross- Tech VAG-COM Cable hooked up to your Computer, you should have a De-Bug Folder. 
Your Before, and After coding strings will be stored in the De-Bug Folder.


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

Only one problem. VW would normally mask byte 18 with 00. The actual value is not shown. You could try following the options recommended by Rosstech in the drop down folder. For our region...8C worked but our cars are with rear fogs and halogen front and rear. 

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## GLIMkVI (Jan 16, 2013)

cbx750p said:


> Only one problem. VW would normally mask byte 18 with 00. The actual value is not shown. You could try following the options recommended by Rosstech in the drop down folder. For our region...8C worked but our cars are with rear fogs and halogen front and rear.
> 
> Good luck in your quest.


 Thank you. It is such a pain that VW masks the coding of Byte 18.


----------



## cainan (Mar 27, 2011)

your 2013 gli w/nav didn't come with LED tail lights.


----------



## husseinayash (Oct 12, 2012)

Guys, solution is with me for retrofit LED Bi-Xenon and LED Tailights byte 18 US Specs B4 & Euro Specs B2, for me I'm using B2 throwing fault for rear light on VCDS not in Dashboard; guys please try it and let us know your feed back...

Wednesday,20,August,2014,15:42:37:21343
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWSV116XCM002175 License Plate: 5834 VGB
Mileage: 41881 Repair Order: 2014-12


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 087 R HW: 5K0 937 087 R
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H 021 0068
Software Coding: 47000A3AE43FE3C0C0880080000009E003F4B28854A08DF064840004A040
Work Shop Code: WSC 18752 008 00032
VCID: 4487A7A1C7C8803EFFF-8011
1 Fault Found:

03937 - Bulbs for Tail Lights 
010 - Open or Short to Plus


----------



## rdejesus486 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anything new on this? I saw these on ECS and want them..

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_VI-Sedan-GLI/Lighting/Tail_Lights/ES2777108/


----------



## tdioliver (Jan 5, 2015)

I am on the same boat...but I have a tdi not gli. Any news anyone? I want those ECS leds too. 😟

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

I cant believe not a single person on earth has figured this out yet.


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

Bump.


----------

